# Should I take a break from college?



## utterlyconfused (Aug 7, 2011)

In high school I was a really good student, but because of some personal circumstances, that changed last year when I started university. I know I didn't do well because of a couple of factors (the school I go to is the top school in my country, but it is a big party school so I had a lot of trouble fitting in, my anxiety stopped me from participating in class discussion groups, and on top of that I had a lot of personal family problems, which I won't get into). So now I'm left with a low GPA so I can't transfer to a different school, but because of everything that happened last year I don't know if it would be good for me to go back. I was thinking about taking a break, figuring some things out and helping out my mom with her restaurant. Maybe then I can transfer to a different university? I'd definitely be happier if I could transfer somewhere else. I guess I just want some input since I don't know what to do.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

I think its resonable to take a break from university especially if there is a lot of things going on in your life. University takes a lot of focus and can be mentally/emotionally draining. If you're not happy it's hard to do school work and focus. My first year of university I was getting all 80s, then by the end of second year I had 60s and failed one class. I had to take a break because emotionally i couldn't do it. I plan on going back next year and I can tell you that I feel more prepared and confident. If you're coming from the best school I'm sure other universities will gladly take you. Good luck . Hope all your personal problems get resolved.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Do it. I really wish I had taken a semester off to try to take care of myself instead of just trudging along trying to get it over with.


----------



## velocicaur (Aug 8, 2009)

Yep, there is nothing wrong with a break or going back part time if you have the opportunity.

Be careful though, make sure you make your break productive. *Seek out help for your problems.* Work. Get in physical shape. Volunteer. 

I took a break off from school during my second year, instead of doing productive stuff I would play video games and just sit around the house. My return to school wasn't all that successful.


----------

